# Code for lengthening of Rouxeny Gastric bypass limb



## loughreykylene (Jan 12, 2009)

I need help in find the correct cpt code for a lenthing of the roux en y limb. The surgeon created two new jejunostomies on a gastric bypass patient. Would the code be 43848 for revision of a gastric roux en y bypass.  HELP! Thank you.


----------

